# Free Giveaways: Games



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

thread for posting Free giveaway games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

would like to giveaway a copy of Basketball manager 2010. add me on steam, id is wuodland .
might take some time to send gift but rest assured you will receive it  
Gift Gone


----------



## lordirecto (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Count me in, do you intend to make it like a draw? Or something?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Sent the gitft to lordirecto


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

just keep an eye on this link 
List of commercial video games released as freeware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

^^Tiberium Sun was freeware,

Nice share Topgear.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Thanks *Topgear*


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

^^ you are welcome guys


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I want to giveaway a code for something unknown on Steam(I know what it is)

if someone uses it / needs it PM me.

ps- you will not be happy to see what the key is for

Just PM me and will reply with the key


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

^^Farm Simulator  ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Not really.

ok I give up, its a 75% Discount key for Trine 2 on Steam.

phew...


----------



## lordirecto (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am looking for Dota 2 invites. If any of you can give me for free, please add me on steam. I am getting invites for my clan members.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



lordirecto said:


> I am looking for Dota 2 invites. If any of you can give me for free, please add me on steam. I am getting invites for my clan members.



Search in thee section and ye shalleth findeth a treasure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I might have a key too but this will be more than enough 

Dota 2 Closed Beta Invite Key


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Faerie Solitaire is currently free on Steam. Go to the store page and install. Get it here- Faerie Solitaire on Steam


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

somebody give me free darksiders 2 and red alert 3


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

sorry...delete it


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

^ you can delete your post by pressing on edit>advanced editing


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I'll give my Bioshock 1


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



theserpent said:


> I'll give my Bioshock 1



Intrested!!


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

so from tdf did anyone get the free battlefield 3 code redeemed?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



ankush28 said:


> Intrested!!



Not sure if it can be redemed on steam,I got it free with bioshock infinite,And I dont want to play this game bioshock 1


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



theserpent said:


> Not sure if it can be redemed on steam,I got it free with bioshock infinite,And I dont want to play this game bioshock 1



So how are you planning to give it ??


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



theserpent said:


> Not sure if it can be redemed on steam,I got it free with bioshock infinite,And I dont want to play this game bioshock 1



I'm interested too  . It'll be a deciding factor whether to buy Infinite or not.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



ACidBaseD said:


> I'm interested too  . It'll be a deciding factor whether to buy Infinite or not.



All Bioshock Games are must play. Period.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Anyone tried 'Path of Exile'? It is a free to play loot based RPG - Totally like Diablo / Torchlight


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

completed path of exile on 1 class already, its AWESOME.
I just love the immensely huge skill tree, that's what u call true customisability.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



anaklusmos said:


> completed path of exile on 1 class already, its AWESOME.
> I just love the immensely huge skill tree, that's what u call true customisability.




I just started PoE


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



digit1191 said:


> Anyone tried 'Path of Exile'? It is a free to play loot based RPG - Totally like Diablo / Torchlight



Will download it after viva's get over


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



anaklusmos said:


> completed path of exile on 1 class already, its AWESOME.
> I just love the immensely huge skill tree, that's what u call true customisability.



Hey was the game lagging for you? I am playing with Ranger, and I notice that the enemy loses HP only 1-2 seconds after the hit.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

i played it when it was only about a week into its beta, so yea there was lag, but it was consistent so got used to it after a while. But it was never like 2 secs, max 500 ms i guess


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Did you play via steam? or via Grinding Gear's thing from the website? It's all the same right?


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

The only free game I grabbed was fallout series on gog..too happy to post here.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

PAM

*freegame.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## aaruni (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Got it!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



Piyush said:


> PAM
> 
> *freegame.greenmangaming.com/



Thanks. Got it.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

which game was it....missed it...damn


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

same here and just found something interesting 

*i.imgur.com/NRsmozH.png

*www.facebook.com/GreenManGaming/timeline?filter=2


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



Sarang\m/ said:


> which game was it....missed it...damn



Post Apocalyptic Mayhem I think


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



Piyush said:


> Post Apocalyptic Mayhem I think



Yes...Correct.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Dungeon Keeper
GOG.com

Open for 48hrs only


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Got it!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Got it!



Haven't got the mail yet but they have got my request.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

^^Same here


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Ttok about 10-12mins for my mail to come thru.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



Piyush said:


> Dungeon Keeper
> GOG.com
> 
> Open for 48hrs only



Got it ^_^


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

*www.gameagent.com/games/borderlands-2-headhunter-4-mad-moxxi-and-the-wedding-day-massacre

The link is for DLC for Borderlands 2 game
If anyone is able to redeem it, plz tell me coz I'm not able to.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

hmm no giveaways...........


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Nothing new here today.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Ok friends,I will be giving away a copy of "Humble Indie Bundle Non BTA gift url" to a lucky winner selected via random.org.Just post "I am in for HB" in this thread for your participation.

Winners will be declared tomorrow.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## seamon (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## abhidev (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## anky (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



rock2702 said:


> Ok friends,I will be giving away a copy of "Humble Indie Bundle Non BTA gift url" to a lucky winner selected via random.org.Just post "I am in for HB" in this thread for your participation.
> 
> Winners will be declared tomorrow.



Nicey nicey man. Too bad I already have it.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

Ok friends,the time is up for the HB giveaway entry.14 people participated and random.org was used to pick the lucky winner. 

THE WINNER IS ABHIDEV 

PM me for your HB gift url...


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

I am in for HB


----------



## anky (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

...i never won any lucky draw thing..:/


----------



## abhidev (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



rock2702 said:


> Ok friends,the time is up for the HB giveaway entry.14 people participated and random.org was used to pick the lucky winner.
> 
> THE WINNER IS ABHIDEV
> 
> PM me for your HB gift url...



Hey thanks... And your inbox is full


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



rock2702 said:


> Ok friends,the time is up for the HB giveaway entry.14 people participated and random.org was used to pick the lucky winner.
> 
> THE WINNER IS ABHIDEV
> 
> PM me for your HB gift url...


@Abhidev congrats man.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



abhidev said:


> Hey thanks... And your inbox is full


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*

@abhidev congrats man..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2014)

hey @rocko I was out for a week and so couldn't redeem the indie bundle...and now when I use the url it takes me to the bundle I already own....can you send the bundle url again


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey thanks @rocko activated the bundle on steam


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 4, 2014)

/Shameful_endorsement_begins

You guys do know of the free giveaway contest on the SKOAR DVD right?

/Shameful_endorsement_ends


----------



## aaruni (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> /Shameful_endorsement_begins
> 
> You guys do know of the free giveaway contest on the SKOAR DVD right?
> 
> /Shameful_endorsement_ends



I actually did not know.. :/


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> /Shameful_endorsement_begins
> 
> You guys do know of the free giveaway contest on the SKOAR DVD right?
> 
> /Shameful_endorsement_ends



NO clue?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> /Shameful_endorsement_begins
> 
> You guys do know of the free giveaway contest on the SKOAR DVD right?
> 
> /Shameful_endorsement_ends



Which months DVD??


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello
I have red orchestra 1 & 2's guest passes.
Tell me if anyone want it.



Spoiler



You can play game for 3 days with guest passes


----------



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Hello
> I have red orchestra 1 & 2's guest passes.
> Tell me if anyone want it.
> 
> ...



what do you mean by Guest passes?? (kinda new to the steam scene)

Steam id jak3072


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> what do you mean by Guest passes?? (kinda new to the steam scene)
> 
> Steam id jak3072



I think it's kind of a trial version.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 31, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> what do you mean by Guest passes?? (kinda new to the steam scene)
> 
> Steam id jak3072



It works for 3 days, and then expires.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 31, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> what do you mean by Guest passes?? (kinda new to the steam scene)
> 
> Steam id jak3072



You can play game for 3 days.
You want it?


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

Got 6 gift copies of Dead Island: Epidemic on steam.


----------



## seamon (Jul 2, 2014)

snap said:


> Got 6 gift copies of Dead Island: Epidemic on steam.



me me!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 2, 2014)

Warface is a new F2P on Steam 

(Achieved with CryEngine 3 )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2014)

snap said:


> Got 6 gift copies of Dead Island: Epidemic on steam.



you forgot to mention its a moba and heavily pay to win...........


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

I never intend to install the game  just hoarding free games.

Steam id : Steam Community :: TheVenerable


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> thread for posting Free giveaway games.



Update Your Browser | Facebook enter in here for CS


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Update Your Browser | Facebook enter in here for CS



srsly man increasing your entries like this..............u should be banned for misdirecting...........


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a copy of Payday 1 . Since I wont be playing it, I'll arrange a giveaway soon. 
Just curious, how many of you actually wanna play Payday???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I have a copy of Payday 1 . Since I wont be playing it, I'll arrange a giveaway soon.
> Just curious, how many of you actually wanna play Payday???



i m going to play but if other members come for coop......... but already traded this game with acid for 1 bravo case..........

- - - Updated - - -

and the next thing is he unfriended me on steam.........


----------



## aaruni (Jul 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I have a copy of Payday 1 . Since I wont be playing it, I'll arrange a giveaway soon.
> Just curious, how many of you actually wanna play Payday???


I wannt play...


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I have a copy of Payday 1 . Since I wont be playing it, I'll arrange a giveaway soon.
> Just curious, how many of you actually wanna play Payday???



Heard it was a good co-op game so always wanted to try 

- - - Updated - - -

Imo *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/177482-steam-desura-origin-games-giveaway-thread.html this thread should be merged with this or vice versa


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2014)

wont be available for 2 week of playdates............


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 2, 2014)

Any giveaways up  ?


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

Your lucky day tanmay  [Steam] (Game) Dino D-Day : FreeGameFindings

Fyi The Indie Gala also do giveaways but it requires indiegala account and have to login through our steam account, so i don't post these.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks  Got that key


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

I have created the Payday giveaway on steamgifts. IT will start tomorrow. So those who dont have an account on steamgifts, create one now.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

Payday The Heist giveaway
Open for 1 day, private giveaway only for tdf members. Dont share it among other non tdf members, it will only lower your chances.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Payday The Heist giveaway
> Open for 1 day, private giveaway only for tdf members. Dont share it among other non tdf members, it will only lower your chances.



payday 2 was needed.........


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> payday 2 was needed.........


sorry sir... my mistake


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Payday The Heist giveaway
> Open for 1 day, private giveaway only for tdf members. Dont share it among other non tdf members, it will only lower your chances.



Me wants me wants.


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

nooo.. anand already have plenty of games


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

just create that steamgift account and enter in it


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 4, 2014)

me me


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Me too in.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

snap said:


> nooo.. anand already have plenty of games





tanmaymohan said:


> me me





nikku_hot123 said:


> Me too in.


guys, create the steam gift account and then go to that giveaway page and enter
I cant manually add your enteries, thats not possible there
Only 1 entry so far, by anand, he will win by default if the time expires


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

It requires an account with games worth 100$. Y u do this piyush


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2014)

snap said:


> It requires an account with games worth 100$. Y u do this piyush



Yeah man, help us poor-s.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2014)

Mee too


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

snap said:


> It requires an account with games worth 100$. Y u do this piyush





NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah man, help us poor-s.





101gamzer said:


> Mee too


Oops I didnt know this. Its the rules set by steamgifts themselves not me.
Sorry


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 4, 2014)

Same here cannot do it


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn.. I wasnt aware of the fact that few people have 100$ worth games. And I cant even delete this giveaway now, since I already deleted a previous giveaway (it will leave a bad mark on my profile).
Next time I'll give the giveaway some old fashion way. Sorry this time guys.


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Free giveaways:games*



snap said:


> so from tdf did anyone get the free battlefield 3 code redeemed?



I did on origin, origin made it free a few days back. But still downloading. My net sucks, 20GB would take ages.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 4, 2014)

I need giveaway


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly man increasing your entries like this..............u should be banned for misdirecting...........


i am not spamming or phising or btw what if i got more entries still i am a bad luck maybe you could win it...does it makes me rich?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2014)

how does one do these kinds of giveaways ? do i have to buy a game "as a gift" ? for this ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2014)

Damn.... 5 entries. Now lets see who's lucky.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> how does one do these kinds of giveaways ? do i have to buy a game "as a gift" ? for this ?


Yup. Or you can use humble bundle links and codes too.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2014)

13 hrs left

- - - Updated - - -

So the guy named Rockyat won the giveaway.
Friend request sent

- - - Updated - - -

So [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] won the game.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

yooo...thanx [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (Jul 8, 2014)

if giving away, post here or make a thread > *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/177482-steam-desura-origin-games-giveaway-5.html
and
if official giveaway, post here >  *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-83.html


----------

